# How much for Atomic 4 Engine?



## Encore (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm repowering our boat and replacing an atomic 4 engine with a diesel based in Vancouver, BC. the atomic 4 is still operational, has been maintained well, and works well although is a bit tired. i have the engine in the shop, picture attached. I'm not sure of the value and would appreciate any advice on what this workable engine would be worth. It comes with a Walter V Drive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SkywalkerII (Feb 20, 2008)

Go to the Moyer Marine site and you will get great advice and probably find a buyer.

Remember to post where it is...location location location!

Skywalker


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

+1 
Post on Moyer Marine.


----------



## The Garbone (Feb 15, 2013)

Location? I may be interested. 


Someone on the Moyer site gave me the link here btw.


----------



## krazzz (Jul 17, 2013)

I bought one a few months back that I was able to hear running in the boat. Got the complete engine, transmission, wiring harness and gauge panel for $300. I didn't actually need it but for $300 I couldn't afford not to get it.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

At that price, I would have driven 500 miles to get at it. I love my A4 and this is my second boat powered with this particular engine. They're quiet, reliable, and built like a tank.

Gary


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd say $250 for the Vdrive on Ebay, and $700 for the engine in Vancouver.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

krazzz said:


> I bought one a few months back that I was able to hear running in the boat. Got the complete engine, transmission, wiring harness and gauge panel for $300. I didn't actually need it but for $300 I couldn't afford not to get it.


you my friend are very lucky! quite the bargain you got there

a lot of people have gone nuts with prices for atomic 4 especially if they have been "rebuilt"

in southern california and the bay area there are many a backyard mechainc who make a living selling 3k and 4k rebuilt, ready to run atomic 4´s

to me any running atomic 4 or complete engine that could use a rebuild should be sold under 1k...or there abouts...


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I started with two A4 motors one in the boat that kind of sort of ran and one parts motor that I keep just in case







Even with being able to scrounge stuff off the two motors your not getting very far with 1000 dollars just in parts as a water pump cost 350 and there are TWO on and FWC motor

It would have cost me so much more without running into things like a good spare exhaust manifold for ZERO

And endless things like one of the motors had the better valve springs X 8 as well as having a spare starter which alone is worth about 340 dollars


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

nice rebuilds...the 1k price was commenting on the prices of them being sold around here...some guys want 2,500 for a take off...as is...which is crazy

I loved mine that was on an islander 34 before my current boat

real easy to maintain and work on

in fact someday I plan to install one on my current boat, the issue is getting one down here for cheap

rgearding pumps(mine was standard raw) nothing like those old oberdrofer(and others) pumps with the grease nipple that you tightened every other day or so to keep the shaft nice and happy...

man how things have changed


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

case in point:

here is a rebuilt atomic 4 it looks good but you need to know really with invoices and the like what parts were bought

Atomic 4 engine

now look at what some ridiculous people want for a similar engine, just cause its running(this is the engine I took off my boat, exactly the same, problem is some parts are very hard to source) unlike the atomics

Palmer 60 /atomic 4 replacement motor low hours

really? almost 4k for a running palmer 60, has it been rebuilt is it stock etc?

on those same pages you can find reasonable offers in the 500-750 priced complete atomic 4s which I find pretty reasonable for those wanting to rebuild them and or restore them

say 750 plus 800-1000 in parts and spares and you have a pretty decent inboard for less than 2k all in all

cheers

ps. the v druve could easily fetch 350-400 depending on condition

I would sell sperately as you will get more money this way


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Take your Atomic 4 to Christian and he will give you two weeks room and board and great sailing, for FREE.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

hell yeah!

SERIOUSLY

go out sailing too down here


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

There was a guy here locally, Norfolk, Virginia, selling a moyer marine built, 1 yr old for $2500. Not sure if it was one of there new units but it did have the moyer manifold and engine look just about brand new. I will not post his number. If you want it PM me


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

thats not a bad price for a moyer rebuilt id love it but unless I get a fellow cruiser with enough space for one onboard its just too much $$$ to send down here

maybe if I go back and bring it down on a truck or something...

thanks though!

christian


----------

